# fitting Arcadia dome light clamp?



## Jesone (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anyone describe how on earth you assemble the Arcadia dome light clamp please?:hmm:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes easy.

You have the spun dome housing, a split C clip and the clamp assembaly.

Undo the wing nut until it allows you to slide the C clip over the ceramic lamp holder hold this together with one hand while you adjust the wing nut again to allow you to insert the gnarled end of the clamp assembly when this is in the grooves simply tighten up the wing nut.

You can then select the angle which is required for your system.

The same applies for the viv adapter it is fitted in the same way if you are using in a wooden viv.

The FREE safety cage simply clips onto the front of the fitting

Give me a bell if you get stuck

John


----------

